# AML/ACCUCRAFT B&O 0-4-0 LS Loco for Xmas



## misfit446 (Nov 22, 2012)

Okay, I'm a newbie to the LS hobby. I bought the first gen of Aristocraft's Mike which sorry to say is a dog. But I still run it when it runs. Now I bought the AML loco. The instructions are thin. My questions are: 

1) Why is there a hand pump in the tender if the instructions say NOT to add more gas or water? Is it to get the water bath out of the tender?

2) Why is there a rubber hose coming off the back of the boiler? And related to that, what is that connection on the tender next to the gas valve?

3)According to "instructions", it says the loco is designed to run out of gas before water. Then why would I want to put water bath water thru the pump, and if I connected the rubber tube to the connection on the tender, into the boiler? Should I connect the hose to the connection?

Again, I'm a newbie and want to learn from the more experienced. Can any one explain and/or help me here? Thanks much.

Misfit


----------



## StevenJ (Apr 24, 2009)

I am assuming since you used the word 'tender' this is not the dockside 0-4-0 but the one with the sloped back tender! Usually on most Accucraft tender engines the gas tank is in the tender, with some exception. It should not be hard to figure out what the line coming from the tender is for, pictures would help of course. If there is a brass gas jet at the end of the line then there is definitely a burner and meant to go into the burner slot on the back of the locomotive. That first question of yours about not adding extra gas or water is a general tip and it can be ignored. The reason why they put it in the manual is so you new people don't accidentally run the boiler dry and destroy the engine. As you become more used to it, and get a goodall valve or some other method of adding water, you can run your engines longer than one normal fill and get extended run out of by adding extra gas and water as necessary. I don't know if that engine has a water pump or not but again PICTURES WOULD HELP! And Merry Christmas to you and a happy new year!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

1) Why is there a hand pump in the tender if the instructions say NOT to add more gas or water? Is it to get the water bath out of the tender? 

2) Why is there a rubber hose coming off the back of the boiler? And related to that, what is that connection on the tender next to the gas valve? 

3)According to "instructions", it says the loco is designed to run out of gas before water. Then why would I want to put water bath water thru the pump, and if I connected the rubber tube to the connection on the tender, into the boiler? Should I connect the hose to the connection? 


OK. I knew the info was around here somewhere... Check out this thread: 
"Accucraft Hand Pump Install Question" www dot mylargescale dot com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/11/aft/125816/afv/topic/Default.aspx 

- which has a lot of great photos of installig a handpump in a 2-6-0. You appear to have got one already installed in your 0--0. In particular, this photo 










The hand-pump connects to a bulhead fittng (next to the gas valve,) and the black tube (auto windshield washer hose) is clipped on the fittng. The other end clips to the check valve on the backhead.

This photo is a typical Accucraft boiler backhead (actually my C-19.) Tghe green arrow points to the blank fitting that is usually replaced by the check valve - a one-way valve that lets water in but not out (in theory. They are prone to leak - you may have to take it apart and remove dirt, etc.) 











You'll find that when the boiler is hot and under pressure, your black tube may come off the fitting(s). It should be held by a screwed part on the tender end - see photo below from my EBT #12. I use clips to hold them in place - my local r/c hobby shop sells them for aircraft fuel tube.











I also added a quick-connect so I don't have to keep un-doing the pipe every time I put my loco away. (Jason imports them from Germany. www dot thetraindepartment dot com))


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

BTW- The sponsor of this forum also sells quick disconnects


Posted By Pete Thornton on 28 Dec 2012 03:39 PM 

1) Why is there a hand pump in the tender if the instructions say NOT to add more gas or water? Is it to get the water bath out of the tender? 

2) Why is there a rubber hose coming off the back of the boiler? And related to that, what is that connection on the tender next to the gas valve? 

3)According to "instructions", it says the loco is designed to run out of gas before water. Then why would I want to put water bath water thru the pump, and if I connected the rubber tube to the connection on the tender, into the boiler? Should I connect the hose to the connection? 


OK. I knew the info was around here somewhere... Check out this thread: 
"Accucraft Hand Pump Install Question" www dot mylargescale dot com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/11/aft/125816/afv/topic/Default.aspx 

- which has a lot of great photos of installig a handpump in a 2-6-0. You appear to have got one already installed in your 0--0. In particular, this photo 










The hand-pump connects to a bulhead fittng (next to the gas valve,) and the black tube (auto windshield washer hose) is clipped on the fittng. The other end clips to the check valve on the backhead.

This photo is a typical Accucraft boiler backhead (actually my C-19.) Tghe green arrow points to the blank fitting that is usually replaced by the check valve - a one-way valve that lets water in but not out (in theory. They are prone to leak - you may have to take it apart and remove dirt, etc.) 











You'll find that when the boiler is hot and under pressure, your black tube may come off the fitting(s). It should be held by a screwed part on the tender end - see photo below from my EBT #12. I use clips to hold them in place - my local r/c hobby shop sells them for aircraft fuel tube.











I also added a quick-connect so I don't have to keep un-doing the pipe every time I put my loco away. (Jason imports them from Germany. www dot thetraindepartment dot com))


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By misfit446 on 28 Dec 2012 01:52 PM 
Okay, I'm a newbie to the LS hobby. I bought the first gen of Aristocraft's Mike which sorry to say is a dog. But I still run it when it runs. Now I bought the AML loco. The instructions are thin. My questions are: 

1) Why is there a hand pump in the tender if the instructions say NOT to add more gas or water? Is it to get the water bath out of the tender?

2) Why is there a rubber hose coming off the back of the boiler? And related to that, what is that connection on the tender next to the gas valve?

3)According to "instructions", it says the loco is designed to run out of gas before water. Then why would I want to put water bath water thru the pump, and if I connected the rubber tube to the connection on the tender, into the boiler? Should I connect the hose to the connection?

Again, I'm a newbie and want to learn from the more experienced. Can any one explain and/or help me here? Thanks much.

Misfit 


Hello, 
Sorry I do not have any photos to describe but yes your loco is designed for adding water while running with the hand pump in the tender. The hand pump hose will connect to the barb on the back of the boiler with the large round knurled nut then to the barb on the tender next to the fuel valve. Being the hose is difficult to attach it is easier as Pete stated to add the quick disconnects on the water line as continued removal of the hose from the nut eventually cuts the hose and requires replacement. More so the difficulty of attaching is why I add the disconnects. You can see them here 

The gas line that has the jet and fitting on the end just sticks in the burner and holds in just with the hose pressure from the tender connection. You may need to adjust the ring that is on the burner covering the air holes if it is there. Depending on the ambient temperature is may need to be moved to open or close the holes more. Not always required 

With the sight glass you can monitor the water level and pump in when necessary. The fuel should last longer then a boiler of water, your instructions are most likely the same as the non tender 040 version that has a smaller gas tank and no hand pump.

Any questions you can contact directly too


----------



## misfit446 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey, 
Thanks for the info guys. I'll look into the quick disconnect for the hose. Personally, this is the most frustratingly printed instructions I've ever found on ANYTHING! I'm a 
newbie but I'm not stupid. Okay, so what size disconnect do I get for the small black hose coming off the boiler Jason? The TD 60, 62 or 63? I'll get it no problem. 

Thanks all. 

Misfit


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Misfit, 

The TD60 and TD62 are the mating pair you would use inline on the hose as in the above photos. 


The TD63 would be for a custom install on the tender wall and would be then in place of the TD62


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Misfit, 
Welcome to MLS. 
I have locos with tenders, and just leave them always connected. 
When running a loco with a tender pump, you will learn from experience how long to run, before you need to stop to pump in some more water to the boiler. 
If you leave it too long, then the cold water will cause the pressure to reduce a lot, and you may have to wait a while for the pressure to come back up before you can continue. 
You will find that 'sweet' spot, where you can stop, just pump a few times, and go again right away, and repeat which will allow the water level to remain fairly constant. 
Enjoy, 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys 
You can live without the quick-connect but they do make life easier if you have to pack the loco away after a run. 

Incidentally, Charles posted a check list for another new owner on this thread "New Accucraft Forney" http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/11/aft/126940/afv/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## misfit446 (Nov 22, 2012)

Thought I'd steam her up today on rollers to see how she performs. What am I missing here? I put gas in, warm water bath, water in boiler and steam oil in lubricator. I'm getting almost no gas coming into boiler. I can push nipple on gas feed and butane shoots out. I blew out the gas jet with air. Any help?

Okay I stopped acting like a little boy calling for his mama and took off the feed hose and blew it out. Now the loco is running fine. Very sweet.

Misfit


----------



## misfit446 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey how can I post pictures?

Misfit


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Either become a first class member, link to other photo web site or send me a photo and I can post it for you... (quick fix)


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

or check this website forum with web site questions and answers: 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/26/aft/124447/afv/topic/Default.aspx 
The answer is that you have to have somewhere accessible to store your photos, and then you can link to them. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By misfit446 on 02 Jan 2013 12:31 PM 
Hey how can I post pictures?

Misfit
Try reviewing the FAQ section (either follow the path or click the link).









MLS menu bar >> Resources >> FAQ >> As a Standard Member how do I use the Rich-text/HTML Editor? - Including Pictures in Your Replies:[/b]


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

*If there is a little white filter in the back of the jet or somewhere else in the gas system - take it out and throw it away!*


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

no gas coming into boiler 
Accucraft are notorious for leaving grunge in the fuel tank or fuel lines. Blocked gas jets are the common problem - junk in the fuel line is unusual but you clearly found it. 

I have to clean my jet almost every other run, as they are very tiny and therefore easy to block. (But my C-19 has a modified feed pipe under the deck. I probably should have soaked it clean for a few days before assembling it - I may still do that as it is getting annoying.) 

I find you can often clear a jet by just blowing into it with your breath. It helps if you remove it from the jet holder first - in your case of a new engine, it would be worth doing that just to make sure there isn't any teflon (white lumps used for sealing the threads) or other rubbish.


----------

